
Hunting for statistical bias in the .NET RNG - pred_
https://fuglede.dk/en/blog/bias-in-net-rng/
======
juncode
I recall having the same problems in WinXP with rand(), the c equivalent. I
used then a different API, iinm this one [https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/bb982398.aspx](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/bb982398.aspx)

